# Route to Tunnel



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I have read on the forum that the best route from M2/A2 is to travel on A2068 from A2 Canterbury to junction 11 on M20. Looking on Google it looks as if the access to 2068 is only from Old Dover Road in Canterbury. This will mean going into Canterbury. Has anyone used the route and if so can you enlighten me as to the best roads to use.
Even without stack in place we willl have to travel via M2 as we are calling at my sisters near Whitsable.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

You could also carry on down the A2 past Canterbury and then take the A260 which will take you onto the M20 on the Dover side of the tunnel. Then back up the M20 to J11, round the roundabout and down the other side to J11a. Alternatively A20 to J11. Last time we went through at the end of July (first day of the industrial dispute in Calais) we used that route and there were no holdups.
If you use Twitter get updates from @ LeShuttle who will give you the latest updates including re-tweets from other travellers who have used the different routes.

Richard.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

If you are going to Whitstable 1st it's probably easier as already said to head to Dover and come back to Euro tunnel from that direction. Probably quieter to.


----------

